# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Ghetto boombox

## PlatypusGardens

Making this for a mate.             :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Uncle Bob

Cool!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

He wanted something similar to my rusty radio.    
Took a while before we found a suitable box.
Looks like it's been used as a ballot box or something...dunno.   :Confused:  
It's a fair bit bigger than mine but still a squeeze to get everything in there.
the speaker chambers ended up a bit smaller than I would have liked them to be, but we'll see how it goes.   :Smilie:   
I would have preferred to leave the speakers exposed but he wanted them protected, so...

----------


## heavytrevy

very cool

----------


## commodorenut

Great work.  I made a ghetto one 20 years ago from a salvaged 9,9hp outboard motor lid - car stereo in the top, rubber ducky antenna sticking up, and a speaker in each side.  
Nowhere near as good as this though. 
Do you power them from batteries or 240V?

----------


## Marc

That last one is yours? That is not a ghetto boombox it is a Water world or Mad Max radio !
Stright off the Exxon Valdez

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Great work.  I made a ghetto one 20 years ago from a salvaged 9,9hp outboard motor lid - car stereo in the top, rubber ducky antenna sticking up, and a speaker in each side.  
> Nowhere near as good as this though. 
> Do you power them from batteries or 240V?

  cheers, yeh I also have the lid from an outboard I've been glancing at.... 
The small one with the VU meters runs off both 240 and a small SLA battery.
This one will just be 240 though.   :Smilie:    

> That last one is yours?

  Yeh mate, there's more pics of it in my Metal Art thread.
It recently got updated with the VU meters and a different amp.
It's the one I take to the markets.
Gets lots of looks and comments. 
Am working on another one for myself as well, and will start a thread on it later.  
Gotta finish this one first.    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A bit happened over night   :Shock:         
Absolutely beautiful    :Biggrin:  *smug*

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well...most of that lighter stufff was just loose and wiped straight off...   
A lot of it has taken though and a few more days should do the trick.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wirebrushed and hosed off.     
Should look something like this once coated              :2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice job PG  :2thumbsup:  
When's the "guts" getting installed?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh just need to "clean" the inside of the box a bit, coat the whole thing and then put the guts in.
The guts part is pretty much ready to go, just need a powersupply and also an USB charger to put in there.   :Smilie:  
Hoping to get it cleaned up and sealed on Thursday or Friday as I've gotta do a couple of things for the markets as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gave it a couple of coats yesterday.    
Got some ugly runs halfway down the lid.  :No:

----------


## Marc

Hei, what happened ... It's gone all rusty!
I suggest a molasses bath for a week to clean it up ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Uncle Bob

What's that padlock about? Is it a picks practise lock or something.

----------


## Gaza

Mate that's amazing 
Hope box doesn't make it to tinny   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What's that padlock about? Is it a picks practise lock or something.

  Yep.
It is actually. 
Not supposed how it works though......when you push the key in you can see the rods and springs move....
But when the key is fully inserted, they all line up.....
I didn't spend a lot of time trying to figure it out. 
my mate bought it online specifically for this box.
Looks cool tho   

> Mate that's amazing 
> Hope box doesn't make it to tinny

  Thanks. 
it sounds quite good actually. 
There are bass ports at the bottom,   :Wink:

----------


## phild01

> There are bass ports at the bottom,

  Computer designed and optimised of course  :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Computer designed and optimised of course

  
Yeah  
or... 
From some other speakers but cut in half because they looked a bit long...  
Or whatever

----------

